# ook niet



## Syzygy

Hallo, allemaal.

Kan de vraag "_Vind je dat ook niet?_" zowel "_Ik vind dat zo; jij ook?_" betekenen als "_Ik vind dat niet zo; jij ook niet?_" of alleen maar een ervan?
Of met andere woorden, zou ik _ook_ hier kunnen vervangen door "_net zoals ik_"?

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo,

Voor mij betekent het "_Ik vind dat zo; jij ook?_" . Ik kan me niets voorstellen bij de tweede optie (misschien als je het in context zou plaatsen?).

Volgens mij is het ook niet mogelijk om "ook" gewoon door "net zoals ik" te vervangen: wat wel kan is: "Vind je dat, net zoals ik, ook niet"?


----------



## Couch Tomato

"Vind je dat ook niet?" betekent "Ben je het daar ook mee eens?" Ik denk dat een goede context is, bijvoorbeeld:
- Ik vind dat er niet mag worden bezuinigd op ontwikkelingssamenwerking. *Vind je dat ook niet?*
Bij een positieve stelling verwacht ik iets anders:
- Ik vind dat er extra geïnvesteerd moet worden in onderwijs. *Vind je dat ook?*


----------



## Syzygy

Ik geloof dat ik vooral verrast was door de woordvolgorde, want ik wist niet of _niet_ in die vraag een bijwoord voor negatie of een partikel was. De laatste betekenis kende ik van zinnen zoals, zeg maar, "_Ben jij _niet_ toevallig de broer van huppeldepup?_" Maar dan schoot me te binnen dat er in het Nederlands ook "_Vind jij ook _van_ niet?_" is om de eerste betekenis uit te drukken.

Door jullie antwoorden ben ik echter weer een beetje in de war geraakt. Als het een partikel is, zou je het ook _(niet?)_ na positieve stellingen kunnen gebruiken, toch?

En hoe zit het eigenlijk als er nog een bijvoeglijk naamwoord of een bijzin volgt, bijvoorbeeld:
"_Vind je dat ook niet mooi?_" = "_Vind je ook dat dat niet mooi is?_", ofwel "_Jij vindt ook dat dat mooi is, toch?_"
"_Vind je ook niet dat zoiets moet?_" = "_Vind je ook dat zoiets niet hoeft?_", of "_Jij vindt zeker ook dat zoiets moet, nietwaar?_"


----------



## Couch Tomato

Syzygy said:


> "_Vind je dat ook niet mooi?_" = "_Vind je ook dat dat niet mooi is?_"



Ik beperkt mij nu even tot dit. "Vind je dat ook niet mooi?" impliceert dat de spreker "dat" mooi vindt en verwacht dat de ander het ook mooi vindt. Voor "_Jij vindt ook dat dat mooi is, toch?_" geldt hetzelfde. "Vind je ook dat dat niet mooi is?" impliceert dat de spreker "dat" niet mooi vindt en ook verwacht dat de ander het ook niet mooi vindt. 

Dit is het hoe ik het zie. Ik geef toe dat het een beetje verwarrend is en ik moest er zelf ook even over nadenken.



Syzygy said:


> "_Vind je ook niet dat zoiets moet?_" = "_Vind je ook dat zoiets niet hoeft?_", of "_Jij vindt zeker ook dat zoiets moet, nietwaar?_"



Nu komen er andere dingen in het spel. "Moeten" betekent iets anders dan "hoeven". Maar goed, afgezien daarvan betekenen de vragen die je daar opschrijft niet hetzelfde.


----------



## Kworb

Formeel kan het denk ik niet maar informeel hoor ik het wel eens (en misschien zeg ik het ook) na een positieve stelling. Waarschijnlijk komt het omdat "vind je dat niet mooi?" een manier is om "jij vindt dat toch mooi?" te zeggen, en aangezien "jij vindt dat toch ook mooi?" prima kan, klinkt "vind je dat ook niet mooi?" niet eens zo vreemd, ook al gaat het om het wél mooi zijn. Door het woordje "ook" gaat het om het beamen van de zin ervoor, en daardoor ontstaat er geen verwarring.

Nu ik erover nadenk, in het Engels is een ontkennende vraag met "ook" een heel gewone constructie: "don't you also think that..." In het Nederlands is het raar door de plek van "niet".


----------



## Peterdg

Couch Tomato said:


> "Vind je dat ook niet?" betekent "Ben je het daar ook mee eens?" Ik denk dat een goede context is, bijvoorbeeld:
> - Ik vind dat er niet mag worden bezuinigd op ontwikkelingssamenwerking. *Vind je dat ook niet?*
> Bij een positieve stelling verwacht ik iets anders:
> - Ik vind dat er extra geïnvesteerd moet worden in onderwijs. *Vind je dat ook?*


Volgens mij hangt het niet af van wat gezegd wordt maar wel van welk antwoord je verwacht. Bij "Vind je dat ook niet?" verwacht ik een antwoord dat mijn stelling bevestigt: dwz. "Ik ben akkoord" (of "ik ben niet akkoord") . Bij "Vind je dat ook?" vraag ik gewoon om een opinie; ja of nee.

Dus, bij - "Ik vind dat er extra geïnvesteerd moet worden in onderwijs". kan evengoed volgen "*Vind je dat ook niet*?"


----------



## Couch Tomato

Peterdg said:


> Dus, bij - "Ik vind dat er extra geïnvesteerd moet worden in onderwijs". kan evengoed volgen "*Vind je dat ook niet*?"



Je hebt helemaal gelijk bij nader inzien .


----------



## Syzygy

Dankjulliewel, ik geloof dat ik het gebruik van "_ook niet_" nu snap.

Maar hoe zou ik dan zeggen als ik werkelijk iets in een vraag met een _niet_ wil negeren?
Bijvoorbeeld in het Engels: "_I think it's very hard to do. He, on the other hand, doesn't find it hard. You do*n't* find it hard *either*?_"
Gebruik je dan misschien _evenmin_? Dus:
"_Ik vind het heel moeilijk om te doen. Hij daarentegen vind het niet moeilijk. Vind jij dat ook niet evenmin moeilijk?_"


----------



## Peterdg

Ah, nu snap ik waar je naartoe wil. "Evenmin" is goed, maar wordt in de spreektaal niet gebruikt. In de spreektaal zouden we (ik) zeggen: "Vind je ook *van* niet?"

Nederlands is een rare taal.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Interessant onderwerp.

Nog een kleine anekdote hierbij. In Azië wordt een negatieve vraag altijd positief beantwoord indien het antwoord een bevestiging is 
van het negatieve in de vraag en dit onafhankelijk van de taal. In Nederland en België is dit net omgekeerd.

De vrouw van een Nederlandse vriend hier in Singapore speekt een aardig mondje Nederlands. Nochtans betekent 
_-Vraag: Ga je vandaag niet naar de winkel? 
-Antwoord: Ja.
_
hetzelfde voor haar als:
_-Vraag: __Ga je vandaag niet naar de winkel? 
-Antwoord: Nee._ 

voor ons. Heel verwarrend .

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Joannes

NewtonCircus said:


> Nog een kleine anekdote hierbij. In Azië wordt een negatieve vraag altijd positief beantwoord indien het antwoord een bevestiging is
> van het negatieve in de vraag en dit onafhankelijk van de taal.


Da's een beetje snel door de bocht. Azië is groot.

En in elke taal lijkt het er vooral ook erg vanaf te hangen. Dat is ook normaal want met die negatie is veel aan de hand. Die staat er niet zonder reden en de reden kan verschillen. Dat maakt het moeilijk.

Ik probeer meer uitleg te geven:
Als je de zin hebt "de kat zit op de mat", kan je je die situatie perfect voorstellen; je kan het op een papiertje tekenen als je wil. Een duidelijke stand van zaken.

Ontkenning staat daarbuiten. Dat wordt duidelijk als je de ontkende zin "De kat zit niet op de mat" neemt. Die betekent niet dat ze náást de mat zit of er helemaal geen kat is. Ze zit er gewoon niet op de mat. Gevraagd om deze situatie te tekenen, zou je wellicht tóch een kat op een mat tekenen en er een groot kruis doortrekken om aan te geven dat dat níet de situatie is. Ontkenning staat daar dus buiten: NIET(kat zit op mat)

Bij een gewone ja/nee-vraag vraagt een spreker of iets WEL of NIET waar is. Hij weet het niet: JA-OF-NEE?(kat zit op mat). Aangezien de waarheidswaarde bevraagd wordt, heeft het geen enkele zin aan (kat zit op mat) een (on)waarheidswaarde toe te kennen, zoals NIET() zou doen. Zoals gezegd, speelt die NIET() ook op een ander niveau dan (kat zit op mat) dus is het onzinnig om die erbij te halen.

Hoe komt de ontkenning er dan toch in? Omdat die op een hoger niveau speelt. Als een ja/nee-vraag met een ontkenning een gewone ja/nee-vraag van het type JA-OF-NEE(NIET(kat zit op mat)) zou zijn, dan betekent die precies hetzelfde als een ja/nee-vraag zonder ontkenning. In de praktijk zien we dat dit niet het geval is. De ontkenning geeft vaak een houding of oordeel van de spreker mee. Talen, sprekers en contexten kunnen verschillen waardoor die ontkenning een heel sterke 'nee toch?' betekenis dan wel 'ja toch?' betekenis (of nog iets anders) kan krijgen. Wat er dus in feite aan de gang is, is het volgende: HOUDING(JA-OF-NEE(kat zit op mat)) waarbij de HOUDING() zich al een stukje uitspreekt over of het JA of NEE moet zijn.

Talen, sprekers en contexten richten zich met hun antwoordpartikels op verschillende niveau's van die taalhandelingen. In het Nederlands doorgaans (!) op het deel (kat zit op mat), in andere talen zoals het Indonesisch, Russisch of Chinees op de HOUDING(). Het is dus geen verschil tussen (zoals je zou kunnen denken): het niveau (kat zit op mat) voor het Nederlands en NIET(kat zit op mat) voor die andere talen.


Ik hoop dat ik het een beetje helder heb kunnen uitleggen. In elk geval, ongeacht de taal, kunnen ontkennende ja/nee-vragen in de meeste talen voor dubbelzinnigheid en onduidelijkheid zorgen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Joannes, 

Heel verhelderende uitleg. Vooral het gebruik van het woord HOUDING doet bij mij menig belletje rinkelen.



Joannes said:


> in andere talen zoals het Indonesisch, Russisch of Chinees op de HOUDING()


Uit ervaring weet ik dat je daar Maleisië, Taiwan en Singapore ook nog mag bijrekenen. Toch al een aardig stuk van (Oost-)Azië, niet? 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Joannes

NewtonCircus said:


> Uit ervaring weet ik dat je daar Maleisië, Taiwan en Singapore ook nog mag bijrekenen. Toch al een aardig stuk van (Oost-)Azië, niet?



Hehe, okee, maar linguïstisch gezien niet heel verscheiden: Indonesisch is Maleis, in Taiwan spreekt men Chinees en in Singapore zowel Chinees als Maleis. 

Nu, goed, Japans, Koreaans kan je er ook toe rekenen dus je indruk is niet uit de lucht gegrepen. 

Maar talen als Hindi en Cambodjaans doen het meer zoals wij. Perzisch ook (als je dat mee tot Azië wil rekenen); die hebben zelfs een 'jawel' (= redelijk zeldzaam).

Je kan al die dubbelzinnigheid ook gewoon vermijden door zoals in het Thai (of in Europa het Welsh) gewoon een 'echoantwoord' te geven: het werkwoord herhalen, met of zonder negatie.


----------



## marrish

Joannes said:


> [...] Maar talen als Hindi en Cambodjaans doen het meer zoals wij. Perzisch ook (als je dat mee tot Azië wil rekenen); die hebben zelfs een 'jawel' (= redelijk zeldzaam).
> 
> Je kan al die dubbelzinnigheid ook gewoon vermijden door zoals in het Thai (of in Europa het Welsh) gewoon een 'echoantwoord' te geven: het werkwoord herhalen, met of zonder negatie.



Je hebt volkomen gelijk.


----------



## Lopes

Ja ja, en nu is het wel weer genoeg met al die kennis. 

Ik zou 'vind je dat ook niet' best kunnen interpreteren als 'vind je ook dat dat niet zo is'. Het is misschien niet heel erg gangbaar maar afhankelijk van de context en de persoon waarmee je praat zou het best kunnen.


----------



## Syzygy

Ik denk dat mijn probleem in het begin was dat ik te gefixeerd was op een vergelijkbare zin zoals "Ik vind ook niet dat ..." wat je kan zien als een "Ik vind niet dat ..." waar een _ook_ erbij komt. Maar nu snap ik dat het  in vragen juist omgekeerd gezien wordt als "Vind je ook dat ...?" waar een _niet_ als partikel erbij komt.
In de contexten in die ik het oorspronkelijk wilde gebruiken, is het, als ik het goed begrijp, dus beter "van niet" te zeggen (voor bijzinnen) als je al een _ook_ hebt:
"Ik ben in onze groep blijkbaar de enige die dat niet vind. Of vind jij ook van niet dat ...?"
En hoe was het al weer met bijvoeglijke naamwoorden?
"Ik ben in onze groep blijkbaar de enige die dat niet mooi vind. Of vind jij het ook van niet mooi?"
Dat klinkt niet goed, of wel?


----------



## Couch Tomato

Syzygy said:


> "Ik ben in onze groep blijkbaar de enige die dat niet mooi vind. Of vind jij het ook van niet mooi?"
> Dat klinkt niet goed, of wel?



Die laatste zin is fout.


----------



## Peterdg

Syzygy said:


> Of vind jij het ook van niet mooi?"
> Dat klinkt niet goed, of wel?


Nee

Je kan ook hier zeggen: "Of vind jij ook van niet?" of "Of vind jij het ook niet mooi?"


----------



## bibibiben

Hai Syzygy,

'Vind je dat ook niet moeilijk?' is perfect te gebruiken.  'Vind je dat evenmin moeilijk?' is ook goed, maar is minder vaak in de gesproken taal te horen.

Het probleem is eerder dat 'vind je ook niet?' naast dit normale gebruik een idiomatisch gebruik kent. Je hengelt dan naar een instemmend antwoord door in je vraag een 'ook niet' te zetten. Wie 'vind je ook niet dat hij gek is?' zegt, wil alleen maar horen: Ja, dat vind ik ook.

Dubbelzinnigheid ligt niet gauw op de loer, omdat de context bijna altijd verheldering geeft. A zegt tegen B: "Ik vind C niet gek. Vind jij C ook niet gek?" Het is zonneklaar dat A 'ook niet' in de betekenis van 'evenmin' heeft gebruikt. Mocht A echter plompverloren op B afstappen en hem alleen maar 'Vind jij ook niet dat C gek is?' vraagt — dus zonder enige context te geven  — dan zal B deze zin waarschijnlijk als dubbelzinnig kunnen ervaren.


----------

